# Looks Like OK is Legal



## Nugs1 (Jul 3, 2018)

Well will be once its implemented.

From Normal.org

"Those possessing a state-issued license may possess the following: up to eight ounces of marijuana in their residence; up to one ounce of concentrated marijuana; up to 72 ounces of edible marijuana; up to six mature marijuana plants; up to six seedling plants; and up to three ounces of marijuana on their person. Those who do not possess a license face a fine-only misdemeanor for the possession of up to 1.5 ounces of herbal cannabis."

It is very loose medical law, there are no restrictions for medical issues. As long as a doc says yeah then your good.
July 26th The OK Dept of Health will lay out the rules and regs based off the bill that was passed including how the application processes will go for patients and growers/dispensaries. 
August 26th The OK Dept of Health will start accepting all applications. For growers and dispensaries looking to start a business it is (currently) on $2500 for the app but you also have to be registered in the state to run a business, which only means start an LLC. The LLC license is $100 and can be done in 1 day in the state capital. Also you have to be a legal resident of OK.

I'm thinking seriously of moving out there this soon to become a resident...
Anyone with land wanna team up?! I have a huge business plan.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2018)

Is this all the same people begging for help the last 2 days.....or is everybody in OK broke.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Is this all the same people begging for help the last 2 days.....or is everybody in OK broke.


most are, there are alot of native american reservation in OK. Major flat lands in the middle of the state itself, mountain areas are in the northwest that start the border to colorado and texas...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 3, 2018)

Cool beans


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> up to 72 ounces of edible marijuana


can you eat rosin?


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Is this all the same people begging for help the last 2 days.....or is everybody in OK broke.


Actually I have the money to get things up and running but I don't have enough for land..... I wasn't really being serious but of course if the right opportunity came along I won't shy away. Not looking for anything.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 3, 2018)

Reading the draft it doesn't look like outdoor will be a option for commercial grow so I wouldn't worry about much land.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 3, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> most are, there are alot of native american reservation in OK. Major flat lands in the middle of the state itself, mountain areas are in the northwest that start the border to colorado and texas...


Where are these reservations you speak of? And most of the mountains are eastern ok. Central ok is more rolling prairie like to me. There's is some poverty here but there's some $$ here too lol


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Is this all the same people begging for help the last 2 days.....or is everybody in OK broke.


Im not smelling what your stepping in here. Who's been begging for help?


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Im not smelling what your stepping in here. Who's been begging for help?


You didn't see any of the post/threads that got deleted here in the last two days....... People were posting multiple threads in several forums here asking for donations to start a Grow. They were all for a Grow in OK


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> You didn't see any of the post/threads that got deleted here in the last two days....... People were posting multiple threads in several forums here asking for donations to start a Grow. They were all for a Grow in OK


 Gotcha no I didn't see any post like that's crazy to be asking for donations.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 4, 2018)

NO GUNS FOR MEDICAL MARIJUANA PATIENTS!!!


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 4, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> NO GUNS FOR MEDICAL MARIJUANA PATIENTS!!!


 This and civil asset forfeiture is probably enough to keep a lot of people from applying for any kind of license


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Reading the draft it doesn't look like outdoor will be a option for commercial grow so I wouldn't worry about much land.


Not sure which draft your talking about.. I've read almost all of it. The paperwork that was turned in with SQ788 which forced the vote doesn't say anything about indoor outdoor etc., pass me a link if you can so I can read the same.


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> This and civil asset forfeiture is probably enough to keep a lot of people from applying for any kind of license


Your right it really all depends on what happens in the following months. July 26th The dept of health will lay out the rules and regs I know there will be a lot of info with that. 
The only thing that keeps my hopes up is the state is in such a bad way for funds etc. so I'm hoping they will open it up. But we can only wait and see.


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 4, 2018)

NEW LAW A new section of law to be codified in the Oklahoma Statutes as Section 
422 of Title 63, unless there is created a duplication in numbering, reads as follows: 

A. The Oklahoma State Department of Health will within thirty (30) days of passage of this
initiative, make available, on their website, in an easy to find location, an application for a commercial 
grower license. The application fee will be Two Thousand Five Hundred Dollars ($2,500.00) and methods 
of payment will be provided on the website. The Oklahoma State Department of Health has two (2) weeks 
to review application, approve or reject the application, and mail the approval/rejection letter (if rejected, 
stating reasons for rejection) to the applicant. 
B. The Oklahoma State Department of Health must approve all applications which meet the
following criteria: 
1. Applicant must be age twenty-five (25) or older; 
2. Any applicant, applying as an individual, must show residency in the state of Oklahoma; 
3. All applying entities must show that all members, managers, and board members are
Oklahoma residents; 
4. An applying entity may show ownership of non-Oklahoma residents, but that
percentage ownership may not exceed twenty-five percent (25%); 
5. All applying individuals or entities must be registered to conduct business in the state 
of Oklahoma; 
6. All applicants must disclose all ownership; 
7. Applicant(s) with only nonviolent felony conviction(s) in the last two (2) years, any 
other felony conviction in 5 (years), inmates, or any person currently incarcerated may not
qualify for a commercial grower license. 
C. A licensed commercial grower may sell marijuana to a licensed retailer, or a licensed packager. 
Further, these sales will be considered wholesale sales and not subject to taxation. Under no
circumstances may a licensed commercial grower sell marijuana directly to a medical marijuana license
holder. A licensed commercial grower may only sell at the wholesale level to a licensed retailer or a
licensed processor. If the federal government lifts restrictions on buying and selling marijuana between 
states, then a licensed commercial grower would be allowed to sell and buy marijuana wholesale from, or 
to, an out of state wholesale provider. A licensed commercial grower will be required to complete a
monthly yield and sales report to the Oklahoma Department of Health. This report will be due on the 15th 
of each month and provide reporting on the previous month. This report will detail amount of marijuana 
harvested in pounds, the amount of drying or dried marijuana on hand, the amount of marijuana sold to 
processors in pounds, the amount of waste in pounds, and the amount of marijuana sold to retailers in lbs. 
Additionally, this report will show total wholesale sales in dollars. The Oklahoma State Department of
Health will have oversight and auditing responsibilities to ensure that all marijuana being grown is
accounted for. A licensed grower will only be subject to a penalty if a gross discrepancy exists and cannot
be explained. Penalties for fraudulent reporting or sales occurring within any 2 year time period will be an 
initial fine of Five Thousand Dollars ($5,000.00) (first) and revocation of licensing (second).


D. There shall be no limits on how much marijuana a licensed grower can grow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 4, 2018)

holy shit, that's nice.....hmmmm


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I found the part of the draft that talks about cultivation centers. They have to be inside, you might be able to work around with a greenhouse that has Harden roof and walls but hell thats not really a greenhouse.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 4, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> Not sure which draft your talking about.. I've read almost all of it. The paperwork that was turned in with SQ788 which forced the vote doesn't say anything about indoor outdoor etc., pass me a link if you can so I can read the same.


It's the working 62 page draft on the omma.ok.gov website. I believe it was sub chapter 6 in the construction of commercial facilities section that makes it sound like commercial outdoor won't be a option to me, others may interpret it differently.And it is a working draft. For personal grow I think it said outdoor had to be enclosed by a minimum 6' fence. It all may still change and I've only read it once and that was a few days ago


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> most are, there are alot of native american reservation in OK. Major flat lands in the middle of the state itself, mountain areas are in the northwest that start the border to colorado and texas...


Gl getting the ammount of water yould would need for a large farm the drought has been bad this year


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

good for oklahoma. 

fuck the conservatives that control government there. 

the people have spoke.


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> good for oklahoma.
> 
> fuck the conservatives that control government there.
> 
> the people have spoke.


If you think conservatives care about what you consume you might be a liberal or foriegner go eat a tide pod for all i care


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

Fourtwentysmokinplenty said:


> If you think conservatives care about what you consume you might be a liberal or foriegner go eat a tide pod for all i care




so you are just conservative and not a white evangelical, gotcha down...


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> so you are just conservative and not a white evangelical, gotcha down...


Yea sorry to tell you latino americans can be conservative as well but you couldnt see that through your rose colored glasses


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 4, 2018)

Fourtwentysmokinplenty said:


> Gl getting the ammount of water yould would need for a large farm the drought has been bad this year


 I have a awesome spring that keeps the bar ditch rolling in the worst drought I can remember. Really really good soil as well. I'm am anxious to see how all plays out in the next few months. If the Feds ever reschedule or decriminalize it's on here. I'm just not to keen on the ideal of the federal government being able to take my property for doing something the state says is perfectly legal.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

Fourtwentysmokinplenty said:


> Yea sorry to tell you latino americans can be conservative as well but you couldnt see that through your rose colored glasses


hope you didn't vote for trump, cuz then i would lose ALL respect for you


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> I have a awesome spring that keeps the bar ditch rolling in the worst drought I can remember. Really really good soil as well. I'm am anxious to see how all plays out in the next few months. If the Feds ever reschedule or decriminalize it's on here. I'm just not to keen on the ideal of the federal government being able to take my property for doing something the state says is perfectly legal.


I couldnt agree more, soil that holds water longer is important now its hard to maintain is super dry times because it gets hard pact and water just runs off of it


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> hope you didn't vote for trump, cuz then i would lose ALL respect for you


Good thing i couldnt care less about your respect


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

Fourtwentysmokinplenty said:


> Good thing i couldnt care less about your respect


wow, another hypocrite

i will blame it on your mother and the homeschooling you had to endure...


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 4, 2018)

Being were getting on this liberal vs conservative stuff I thought I'd share that in the very few democrat counties in Oklahoma 788 failed . It was the bigger conservative counties that passed it. By no means am I trying dish on anyone here just thought I'd share that.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> *democrat counties in Oklahoma*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Being were getting on this liberal vs conservative stuff I thought I'd share that in the very few democrat counties in Oklahoma 788 failed . It was the bigger conservative counties that passed it. By no means am I trying dish on anyone here just thought I'd share that.



can you point those dem counties out for me


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> wow, another hypocrite
> 
> i will blame it on your mother and the homeschooling you had to endure...


Man that's pretty coarse! It's really not the end of the world. I agree and disagree with both sides on different issue's I would like to think it's ok to be a self thinker and not be hated for it.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> can you point those dem counties out for me


Well I didn't realize trump carried all 77 but typically the 3 or 4most southeast counties usually vote democrat.


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> can you point those dem counties out for me


Did ya get this map from cnn lul, wait until even cali goes conservative next month get ready for it because the swamp is draining


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Man that's pretty coarse! It's really not the end of the world. I agree and disagree with both sides on different issue's I would like to think it's ok to be a self thinker and not be hated for it.


voting for a nazi racist conman is not my idea of of independent thinking.

he's a cult leader and we have a shit load of gullible, hypocritical people in this country.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

Fourtwentysmokinplenty said:


> Did ya get this map from cnn lul, wait until even cali goes conservative next month get ready for it because the swamp is draining


join us in politics. we'll eat your trump lunch...


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

Fourtwentysmokinplenty said:


> Did ya get this map from cnn lul, wait until even cali goes conservative next month get ready for it because the swamp is draining


Just because the govener is a democrat does not mean the law is his and his alone, the only people i know who votted to legalize were conservative the leftys are perfectly happy with pills over cannabis and frequently aregue about the health affects of cannabis when theyre on 10 different pills with 100's of side affects


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> voting for a nazi racist conman is not my idea of of independent thinking.
> 
> he's a cult leader and we have a shit load of gullible, hypocritical people in this country.


Comparing Trump to a Nazi shows just how ignorant you are. This coversation is over.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 4, 2018)

There is handful of elite people than run the world when it gets right down to it. Been that way a long time and will always be that way. Letting all that hate build up and calling people names don't change shit man. If anything it shows no class and hurts your cause.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> There is handful of elite people than run the world when it gets right down to it. Been that way a long time and will always be that way. Letting all that hate build up and calling people names don't change shit man. If anything it shows no class and hurts your cause.



my cause is kick nazi's out of my government.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my cause is kick nazi's out of my government.


Good luck can you get them commies while your at it? I do admire your passion


----------



## Xs121 (Jul 4, 2018)

Cmon now...we're fighting the same battle here. Doesn't matter if you're a Dem or a Rep. I think its a bipartisan issue that both sides can benefit from it. So I say, let's set aside politics (we have a section for that) and...

Lets screw the real politicians (regardless of party) who thinks they are better than the people's voice.

Back to OK

There's a petition to legalize recreational this coming Nov. I wonder if the've gotten enough signatures to start it rolling. Anybody know?


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 4, 2018)

Xs121 said:


> Cmon now...we're fighting the same battle here. Doesn't matter if you're a Dem or a Rep. I think its a bipartisan issue that both sides can benefit from it. So I say, let's set aside politics (we have a section for that) and...
> 
> Lets screw the real politicians (regardless of party) who thinks they are better than the people's voice.
> 
> ...


I'm hearing it's gonna be close but somewhat on target for where we need to be with what time is left getting enough signatures. I think people may be feeling like 788 passed so why are we trying to get another vote. But I don't think a lot of people realize the 788 is a state statute and can be changed at the drop of a hat by legislators and 796 is medical and 797 is recreational but both are to be in the Oklahoma constitution and can't be changed without a vote of the people


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Where are these reservations you speak of? And most of the mountains are eastern ok. Central ok is more rolling prairie like to me. There's is some poverty here but there's some $$ here too lol


it's the Osage Reservation, north of Tulsa. Ok was initially settle by the native americans that came through the trail of tears. There are smaller ones too. That's the biggest one though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2018)

Fourtwentysmokinplenty said:


> Gl getting the ammount of water yould would need for a large farm the drought has been bad this year


for me i would drill for water, and then start a water collection system......

it's been bad for me too down here, almost all of me veg garden has been destroy cause of the heat and drought......


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> it's the Osage Reservation, north of Tulsa. Ok was initially settle by the native americans that came through the trail of tears. There are smaller ones too. That's the biggest one though.


Well hell been here all my life didn't know we still have resevervations. I know they call areas of the state nations like Cherokee nation,creek nation,Choctaw nation etc. One thing for sure they all got them casinos and sum of em is sho nuff buying enough land back to have themselves a reservation lol


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> It's the working 62 page draft on the omma.ok.gov website. I believe it was sub chapter 6 in the construction of commercial facilities section that makes it sound like commercial outdoor won't be a option to me, others may interpret it differently.And it is a working draft. For personal grow I think it said outdoor had to be enclosed by a minimum 6' fence. It all may still change and I've only read it once and that was a few days ago


Yeah I found it.... I agree with your interpretation of it. It talks about walls have to be joined at floor and ceiling and the ceiling has to be one that prevents access etc etc.


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> for me i would drill for water, and then start a water collection system......
> 
> it's been bad for me too down here, almost all of me veg garden has been destroy cause of the heat and drought......


I was thinking the same thing. Having a large water collection system for rain would be great. Also I've looked at trucking a few thousand gallons at a time. It can get costly but if you have a large enough rain collection system it may just be something to help out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Well hell been here all my life didn't know we still have resevervations. I know they call areas of the state nations like Cherokee nation,creek nation,Choctaw nation etc. One thing for sure they all got them casinos and sum of em is sho nuff buying enough land back to have themselves a reservation lol


there are areas where the native american people have settles as well, but that the biggest of them all....they have a great pow wow there in the spring time.....


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 6, 2018)

States copy other states that went ahead to learn. Anyone working in cannabis will probably be required to be certified or licensed. The classes are online and are akin to training as a bartender. Knowing the laws is a lot of it. 

https://www.handlealaska.com

All training is private. No state provided. Fees seem to be standard here. By the way I'm not affiliated with the school above.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Jul 6, 2018)

July 10th the Oklahoma health organization is supposed to release new information about the changes that they have decided on, but also there is talk of a special session sometime before July 29th I believe it was, maybe next week even. (However Mary Fallin the Governor stated previously that no special session would be called, so that's the latest on that, kind of waiting to see.) July 29th is the date patients are said to be able to first enroll for a medical card in OK.

But yeah July 10th new patient information like age restrictions, plant amounts, edible amounts, total ounces allowed and things that they plan to add to the question 788 legislation (hopefully they don't change much as far as amounts go.....). These are just things that could possibly change, but they said that actual medical conditions would be necessary, not just loosely written doctors recommendations, actual diseases and severe/ terminal conditions might only be allowed.

So it's kind of a waiting game to see if the state can effectively roll out a plan to enact a functional Medical Marijuana program for the people of Oklahoma, and do it within the projected time limits, as if the Government can't get it's act together in time it can throw the 788 question into limbo.

Just like over in Arkansas apparently they are still working out how to set up patient dispensary for MMJ 2 years later, Oklahoman's definitely don't want that.
( Me personally I sincerely hope AR can get their act together for the sake of the suffering patients in that state).


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 6, 2018)

mustbetribbin said:


> July 10th the Oklahoma health organization is supposed to release new information about the changes that they have decided on, but also there is talk of a special session sometime before July 29th I believe it was, maybe next week even. (However Mary Fallin the Governor stated previously that no special session would be called, so that's the latest on that, kind of waiting to see.) July 29th is the date patients are said to be able to first enroll for a medical card in OK.


I think its July 26th that they have to have the application process and information finalized and then they start taking apps August 26th. 
Doest seem like Fallin wants to do a special session, I think thats be cause she and the other conservative representatives want this to fail or flop around for years like AK or NJ..... All I know is they've put on stupid restrictions already that want to get into the business.
This is the bullshit part of it, conservatives/ republicans don't want this legal but then when they are forced by the people they make it so that only the rich can get into it.... thats some bullshit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> I think its July 26th that they have to have the application process and information finalized and then they start taking apps August 26th.
> Doest seem like Fallin wants to do a special session, I think thats be cause she and the other conservative representatives want this to fail or flop around for years like AK or NJ..... All I know is they've put on stupid restrictions already that want to get into the business.
> This is the bullshit part of it, conservatives/ republicans don't want this legal but then when they are forced by the people they make it so that only the rich can get into it.... thats some bullshit.


u can thank big pharma forthat, think they want competition..........not


----------



## Farmer.J (Jul 6, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> NO GUNS FOR MEDICAL MARIJUANA PATIENTS!!!


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 6, 2018)

Farmer.J said:


> View attachment 4161067


Just telling you what Federal law says and states are starting to enforce it. Full legalization ends that crap.


----------



## Farmer.J (Jul 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> can you eat rosin?


It tastes good
Green Crack rosin mmmmm mmm good


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> for me i would drill for water, and then start a water collection system......
> 
> it's been bad for me too down here, almost all of me veg garden has been destroy cause of the heat and drought......


Mine drowned in the Mideast. Heck of a year.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> Mine drowned in the Mideast. Heck of a year.


it has been, think the only thing i got left are the jalopenos going, at least they like the heat......


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 6, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> I think its July 26th that they have to have the application process and information finalized and then they start taking apps August 26th.
> Doest seem like Fallin wants to do a special session, I think thats be cause she and the other conservative representatives want this to fail or flop around for years like AK or NJ..... All I know is they've put on stupid restrictions already that want to get into the business.
> This is the bullshit part of it, conservatives/ republicans don't want this legal but then when they are forced by the people they make it so that only the rich can get into it.... thats some bullshit.


yup, conservatives are holding back on this as long as possible.

86% of texans approve of medical. can't get out of committee in the state congress. bullshit indeed...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> u can thank big pharma forthat, think they want competition..........not


1. big pharma
2. big tobacco
3. big alcohol
4. prison industrial complex
5. drug bust proceeds remaining with LEO

there is blame to go around. follow the money...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 6, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> Just telling you what Federal law says and states are starting to enforce it. Full legalization ends that crap.


don't be surprised if the Feds put restrictions on things...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> 1. big pharma
> 2. big tobacco
> 3. big alcohol
> 4. prison industrial complex
> ...


i wouldn't be surprised if we don't see marbollo with a pot leaf on it in the near future honestly


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i wouldn't be surprised if we don't see marbollo with a pot leaf on it in the near future honestly


Ohio went to vote on going legal recreational. The money pigs intervened and spread dough around so that when the actual thing went to the vote it restricted growers to 4 in Ohio. 4 growers. And they already knew who they were surprisingly enough. 

People voted it down with our support. It can be brought up again. But once a law is actually a law try changing it.

Medical I approve of if that is as good as it gets. Decriminalization? No way. It's still a crime. Just usually a cheaper crime. Fuck that. No to decriminalization. Once established "Why we've done far more than we should have. It really should be a felony again."


----------



## mustbetribbin (Jul 6, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> I think its July 26th that they have to have the application process and information finalized and then they start taking apps August 26th.
> Doest seem like Fallin wants to do a special session, I think thats be cause she and the other conservative representatives want this to fail or flop around for years like AK or NJ..... All I know is they've put on stupid restrictions already that want to get into the business.
> This is the bullshit part of it, conservatives/ republicans don't want this legal but then when they are forced by the people they make it so that only the rich can get into it.... thats some bullshit.


Nugs1

Thanks for the correction, yeah I have to admit the 2 month timeframe sounds a bit more reasonable for the state to handle, as even Mary F stated that 30 day time limit was not a reasonable amount of time, not that I'm in agreement with her, she definitely seems to be dragging her feet, she was dragging her feet several months before any of this 788 vote even came up , with state deficit discussions and teacher walkout debates and so forth.

I kind of expected around 4-6 months before any plant material would actually make it into the hands of patients, I think anyone who wasn't born yesterday is aware that this takes time, especially the growing part, but that's only if the political/legislative side can get their act together before hand.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 8, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> Yeah I found it.... I agree with your interpretation of it. It talks about walls have to be joined at floor and ceiling and the ceiling has to be one that prevents access etc etc.


 Just seen that the omma released their final draft and it states that commercial grows will only be allowed indoors,now it's up to health dept to adopt it on July 10th.


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Its all but over, they are pretty much killing it by making stupid restrictions like pharmacists on site at dispensaries.. What kinda since does that make.
And making it indoor only just doesn't make any since at all.
Oh well I don't know what else we can do. The voters vote it in and say they want it but the local and federal govts keep holding it down.... literally what else is there to do? I know what the fore fathers did....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> Its all but over, they are pretty much killing it by making stupid restrictions like pharmacists on site at dispensaries.. What kinda since does that make.
> And making it indoor only just doesn't make any since at all.
> Oh well I don't know what else we can do. The voters vote it in and say they want it but the local and federal govts keep holding it down.... literally what else is there to do? I know what the fore fathers did....


yep, its called underground


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 10, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> Its all but over, they are pretty much killing it by making stupid restrictions like pharmacists on site at dispensaries.. What kinda since does that make.
> And making it indoor only just doesn't make any since at all.
> Oh well I don't know what else we can do. The voters vote it in and say they want it but the local and federal govts keep holding it down.... literally what else is there to do? I know what the fore fathers did....


stop electing republicans and start electing democrats.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 10, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> Its all but over, they are pretty much killing it by making stupid restrictions like pharmacists on site at dispensaries.. What kinda since does that make.
> And making it indoor only just doesn't make any since at all.
> Oh well I don't know what else we can do. The voters vote it in and say they want it but the local and federal govts keep holding it down.... literally what else is there to do? I know what the fore fathers did....


 If your in ok make sure and sign the greenthevote petitions and maybe we will get to vote to amend the ok constitution for mmj and recreational. It don't make good sense to me to ban commercial outdoor for the fact that indoor is going to burn up a lot of energy. But hell I guess it'll help out the coal mines up in Montana or wherever we get a lot of that coal.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 10, 2018)

Wow just read that smokable marijuana won't be allowed how fkn stupid is that shit. I can see this giving 797 alot of momentum.Freaking fucktards in charge of this are total idiots!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 11, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Wow just read that smokable marijuana won't be allowed how fkn stupid is that shit. I can see this giving 797 alot of momentum.Freaking fucktards in charge of this are total idiots!


start electing democrats and stop electing retarded republicans...


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 11, 2018)

We had a couple hours of hope.... then Gov Fallin yanked it away. 
Basically the way I'm seeing it right now is we have to wait and hope the next legislation session will adjust some rules... Dunno just like before a sit and wait game.
In this case I have to agree Democrats may be the only ones that will allow the will of the ppl.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 12, 2018)

You can always do like pioneers do and go where the stuff is.


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 13, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> You can always do like pioneers do and go where the stuff is.


Ive thought about it for real, I have some capital but its not a lot, adding to it everyday. I also have another $15k, $25k in financing from someone who trust me and would love to get in the business too. The only thing that holds me back is, I just don't know if theres enough of the pie for me to get a slice of... I mean look at California, WA and OR they all have huge too much flower. 
I would love to catch a fresh state coming legal hoping to make a mark.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 13, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> Ive thought about it for real, I have some capital but its not a lot, adding to it everyday. I also have another $15k, $25k in financing from someone who trust me and would love to get in the business too. The only thing that holds me back is, I just don't know if theres enough of the pie for me to get a slice of... I mean look at California, WA and OR they all have huge too much flower.
> I would love to catch a fresh state coming legal hoping to make a mark.


Like Alaska?


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 13, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> Like Alaska?


Lmao too damn cold for me. I wouldn't make it 1 winter lol.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 13, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> Lmao too damn cold for me. I wouldn't make it 1 winter lol.


Winter before last it hit -60 at my cabin. Last winter the coldest it got was -52. Global warming.


----------



## Falcon23 (Jul 14, 2018)

nugz.If it hasnt been posted already, Oklahoma is banging down the nails hard on this one. So far.. Each site has to be licensed by the pharmacy board as a licensed pharmacy. I believe growing plants is still in the emergency order. not sure. and only so far a total of 4 growers or so and 5 or so dispensaries, Must have a background check done by state 30 days BEFORE applying for either license. Idiotic.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Jul 14, 2018)

Falcon23 said:


> nugz.If it hasnt been posted already, Oklahoma is banging down the nails hard on this one. So far.. Each site has to be licensed by the pharmacy board as a licensed pharmacy. I believe growing plants is still in the emergency order. not sure. and only so far a total of 4 growers or so and 5 or so dispensaries, Must have a background check done by state 30 days BEFORE applying for either license. Idiotic.


Yeah I guess some people at the Oklahoma health organization got basically "threatened" and someone knew where one or two people lived and knew what vehicles they drove, OSBI got involved, ect...

But the latest is that the Oklahoma ACLU is filing a court case against the state, so nothing is set in stone just yet, but yeah homegrown are still legal 6 plants, 72 ounces in edibles, ect. But the whole pharmacist at dispensaries thing is up in the air on this court case.

Only people with homegrown indoor/outdoor would be able to have access to actual buds, and that's if the harvest is successful, everything else would be concentrates and capsules basically.

I feel like the people wanted more, so the government wants to give them less, this latest marijuana draft is quite restrictive, almost mirrored in the opposite of what 788 originally started as.


----------



## Falcon23 (Jul 14, 2018)

And it really did nothing at all to decriminalize.


----------



## GanjaMike (Jul 14, 2018)

This is a win for the people of Oklahoma, at least we can grow our own medicine. Our fight is not over, but this is a step in the right direction. So here I am on rollitup reading and learning about all things cannabis.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 14, 2018)

GanjaMike said:


> This is a win for the people of Oklahoma, at least we can grow our own medicine. Our fight is not over, but this is a step in the right direction. So here I am on rollitup reading and learning about all things cannabis.


KISS

Forget 90% of the crap you read here about growing as a newer grower. It's not a weed. But its needs are few. It survived many millenia without help from man and continues to thrive despite him. 

Buy a light, SOIL (like you know dirt, not Pro Mix), some nutrients you will hide for the first few weeks and some seeds. 

No need for pH crap with dirt. 

Baked Beans Seeds has an excellent proprietary NorCal High CBD Critical Mass that's got good genetics. 

Also suggest Medicine Man by Mr. Nice.


----------



## GanjaMike (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank you hotrodharley, I will check them out now!


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Falcon23 said:


> nugz.If it hasnt been posted already, Oklahoma is banging down the nails hard on this one. So far.. Each site has to be licensed by the pharmacy board as a licensed pharmacy. I believe growing plants is still in the emergency order. not sure. and only so far a total of 4 growers or so and 5 or so dispensaries, Must have a background check done by state 30 days BEFORE applying for either license. Idiotic.


Yeah its crazy, but there are several suits filed in court right now. I think its gonna be a struggle but hopefully the courts will see that the will of the people is legally binding after a vote.


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 14, 2018)

GanjaMike said:


> This is a win for the people of Oklahoma, at least we can grow our own medicine. Our fight is not over, but this is a step in the right direction. So here I am on rollitup reading and learning about all things cannabis.


It is a big step in the right direction for OK patients. I'm not sure if you've been to a legal state and a dispensary but if you haven't then you really should. Being able to grow your own meds is a great thing but being able to have a store to go to and find the best medicine for you. Theres a lot of time and effort put into finding the right medicine if you have to grow everything. 
With that said, growing is something that is super fulfilling for me. And I'm sure you will love it too. I love it as much as I like the product!


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 15, 2018)

Plant one plant a month. No more. The first vegged 1 month and then into the tent. After the 4th month you'll be chopping one a month and not be over your flowering plant limit. Perpetual harvests once rolling .


----------



## GanjaMike (Jul 17, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> It is a big step in the right direction for OK patients. I'm not sure if you've been to a legal state and a dispensary but if you haven't then you really should. Being able to grow your own meds is a great thing but being able to have a store to go to and find the best medicine for you. Theres a lot of time and effort put into finding the right medicine if you have to grow everything.
> With that said, growing is something that is super fulfilling for me. And I'm sure you will love it too. I love it as much as I like the product!


I lived in Seattle for a few years around 2003. My friend had liver cancer and i watched it eat him to the bone. I'm from a small farm in Oklahoma so I have never heard of such a thing as medical marijuana at that time. No one told me about it when I was watching my fat friend shrink down to skin and bones. Weed was everywhere and I had seen the red cross symbols on a few stores, except they were green and not red. So to shorten this long boring story, he died so I moved back to OK and met a guy at a horse ranch. He said his sister grows medical marijuana for the state of Colorado and I was like WTF tell me more! So I started researching it and then I found Oklahoman's for Health and signed the petition and talked to my friends and family and anyone who would listen about the benefits of an amazing plant. Sorry to ramble on but, no I have never been to a dispensary, I am counting the days lol.


----------



## GanjaMike (Jul 17, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> Plant one plant a month. No more. The first vegged 1 month and then into the tent. After the 4th month you'll be chopping one a month and not be over your flowering plant limit. Perpetual harvests once rolling .


I only have room for four lights if I do a 3x3 scrog. But I was planning on working up to that. What are your thoughts on autoflower? I prefer sativa but i suffer from insomnia so i need to grow at least one indica.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 17, 2018)

GanjaMike said:


> I only have room for four lights if I do a 3x3 scrog. But I was planning on working up to that. What are your thoughts on autoflower? I prefer sativa but i suffer from insomnia so i need to grow at least one indica.


Check Dutch Passion for autoflowers. Consider ones with Mazar.


----------



## GanjaMike (Jul 17, 2018)

Falcon23 said:


> And it really did nothing at all to decriminalize.


A few years ago they could give you a felony for a roach. If you were caught growing it was Two to Life.


----------



## GanjaMike (Jul 17, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> Check Dutch Passion for autoflowers. Consider ones with Mazar.


Do they ship to the U.S.A. ?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 17, 2018)

GanjaMike said:


> Do they ship to the U.S.A. ?


They're a breeder. Check Herbies or Attitude. They'll ship here.


----------



## GanjaMike (Jul 17, 2018)

Thank you! Your guidance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 18, 2018)

GanjaMike said:


> I lived in Seattle for a few years around 2003. My friend had liver cancer and i watched it eat him to the bone. I'm from a small farm in Oklahoma so I have never heard of such a thing as medical marijuana at that time. No one told me about it when I was watching my fat friend shrink down to skin and bones. Weed was everywhere and I had seen the red cross symbols on a few stores, except they were green and not red. So to shorten this long boring story, he died so I moved back to OK and met a guy at a horse ranch. He said his sister grows medical marijuana for the state of Colorado and I was like WTF tell me more! So I started researching it and then I found Oklahoman's for Health and signed the petition and talked to my friends and family and anyone who would listen about the benefits of an amazing plant. Sorry to ramble on but, no I have never been to a dispensary, I am counting the days lol.


I'm sorry you had to see that with your friend. Colorado isn't too far from OK, I would suggest going over there and learn/see how they do things. You will love it. Talk to the bud tenders they normally have a lot of info. 
I do not suggest bringing any across state lines though. 
Cannabis is not a miracle drug but it has and will do wonderful things.
I provided my father in law who was dying with RSO (rick Simpson oil) and his tumors stopped growing and even shrank a little, he went from not being able to walk a city block to walking over 5 before taking a break. That was 7-8 yrs ago... and he's still here kicking.


----------



## GanjaMike (Jul 18, 2018)

That is amazing! I watched that documentary years ago and have wanted to make some oil ever since.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Jul 19, 2018)

The former top lawyer at the Oklahoma Health Department was accused Tuesday in a criminal charge of sending threatening emails to herself in an attention-seeking ploy.

Julie Ezell, 37, of Edmond, resigned as general counsel Friday, shortly after confessing, according to an investigator's affidavit.

" I am so sorry," she wrote in the resignation email to Tom Bates, interim commissioner of the Health Department.

She posed in the emails as a medical marijuana advocate who threatened retribution if the Health Department imposed restrictive rules on its use. "We would hate to hurt a pretty lady. You will hear us," one email said.

Ezell is charged in Oklahoma County District Court with two felonies and a misdemeanor.

Her attorney called her a loyal and dedicated public servant who has worked her entire career as a lawyer.

"These charges do not reflect who she is as a person, nor do they reflect the type of advocate she has been for the people of the State of Oklahoma," defense attorney Ed Blau said. "These allegations will be answered, and additional relevant information will be provided by us at the appropriate time."

She confessed after the Oklahoma State Bureau of Investigation analyzed her cellphone and determined it was used to create the fake email account, [email protected], according to the affidavit.

ProtonMail is an encrypted email service started in 2014.

"Ezell confessed to making the [email protected] email account and sending the threats to her government email," an OSBI special agent wrote in the affidavit.

"She acted alone and nobody else knew she was composing the emails and sending them to herself," the agent wrote. "She forwarded the threats to commissioned law enforcement officers with the Oklahoma Department of Health and continued to falsely report events to OSBI agents during the course of the investigation."

In a news release Tuesday, the OSBI said, "Some emails implied physical harm to Ezell while others indicated the sender knew personal things about Ezell."

She sent the first email -- titled "marijuana laws" -- around 2:15 a.m. July 8, two days before the Board of Health met to consider the new rules on medical marijuana, the investigation found.

That email stated "they could show up in force to stop it if the government thought they could take rights away and erase the laws," the OSBI agent reported.

Using incorrect grammar, that email also stated, "We will stop YOU and you're greed. Any way it takes to end your evil and protect what is ours. We will watch you."

After receiving that email, she then sent a text from her cellphone at 2:24 a.m. July 8, according to the OSBI. Starting with an expletive, she wrote: "text me when you are up. I just got a pretty threatening email about medical marijuana."

After sending herself a second threatening email July 8, she texted: "another one."

Investigators have not disclosed who received her texts.

She sent a third fake email July 10 before the state Board of Health met on the medical marijuana rules. It stated, "you won't be able to ignore us today. Check yourself," according to the OSBI.

She sent a fourth fake email July 10 shortly after the board met. It contained her home address and descriptions of vehicles she drove. She sent a fifth email that night that stated: "You impose laws like a dictator and respect none of them."

She also sent fake emails July 11 and 12.

She faces one felony count accusing her of a computer crime for creating the fictitious email account. She faces a second felony count accusing her of preparing false evidence.

She faces a misdemeanor count of falsely reporting a crime.

She turned herself in at the Oklahoma County jail on Tuesday night.

She has been an attorney for almost 12 years, mostly in state government. She also has worked for the Oklahoma Tax Commission, Commissioners of the Land Office, the Oklahoma Attorney General's Office and the Oklahoma Teachers Retirement System.

Her resignation throws the state Health Department into more legal uncertainty after massive shake-ups at the highest levels of the agency in the past year. She was hired last November in the wake of a finance scandal that toppled the agency's senior leadership.

Then-interim Health Commissioner Preston Doerflinger said her hiring would help lead the department into its next phase.

Voters approved medical marijuana in June and the Health Department is the agency that will regulate its use.

Most of the medical marijuana rules were written by Health Department staff, including Ezell. At the last minute, however, board members adopted amendments that proved controversial.

Board members narrowly voted to ban smokable forms of marijuana and also some edibles that could be confused as candy. They also said retail dispensaries would have to hire a pharmacist at each location.

Ezell warned against adopting those amendments, saying that doing so might be exceeding the board's authority to regulate the industry. Instead of taking her advice, the board adopted the amendments and sent the rules package on to Gov. Mary Fallin, for her approval.

So far, two lawsuits have been filed challenging the new rules.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 27, 2018)

Smokeable is back in and there are no longer thc limits. Also the must have a pharmacist in all dispensaries thing is no more as well.


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Smokeable is back in and there are no longer thc limits. Also the must have a pharmacist in all dispensaries thing is no more as well.


Thats awesome news. I forgot they were supposed to vote on it the 26th. I'm going to look today to see if anything else has changed....
I'm really hoping for outdoor grows to be allowed, or at least a greenhouse.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 29, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Smokeable is back in and there are no longer thc limits. Also the must have a pharmacist in all dispensaries thing is no more as well.


good, overcome the fake christians...


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Looks like the wording of the draft will allow for a greenhouse. 

On the premises of a commercial establishment shall not be visible or accessible to the public.

Commercial establishments shall maintain any walls or fencing necessary to shield the operations of the facility from public access and view.

commercial establishments shall ensure any odors that may arise from any stage of marijuana production or the disposal of marijuana are not detectable by the public.
-this one does pose a little problem for a greenhouse, but doest go into more depth about what is required. I'm thinking since its loosely written then it could be interpreted like a plot so far off the main road that no one would smell or see it...


Also this is from the summary provided by the state of things that have changed.
310:681-6-2. Construction of premises

• Removes requirement that commercial establishments be enclosed and other additional requirements. Provides instead that the construction of commercial establishments must meet the standards of any applicable state and local electrical, fire, plumbing, waste, and building specification codes.


Things are looking up for OK


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 29, 2018)

All external locks shall be equipped with biometric access controls.
WTF?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 30, 2018)

good to see that people with common sense have taken over. fuck the goodie two shoes who wanna get in the way of progress.


----------



## Nugs1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> good to see that people with common sense have taken over. fuck the goodie two shoes who wanna get in the way of progress.


Yeah for sure. Seems like it'll be better. I looked it up and seems like the biometric door looks (fingerprints) aren't too bad if your looking to start a business.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 30, 2018)

https://www.koco.com/article/group-says-it-reached-signature-goal-to-put-recreational-marijuana-on-november-ballot/22584729


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 31, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> https://www.koco.com/article/group-says-it-reached-signature-goal-to-put-recreational-marijuana-on-november-ballot/22584729


i would love this. this will shit all over conservatives. they've been shitting on us for years. karma....


----------



## Nugs1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Wow looks like the Board approved some great changes today, things are getting less and less restrictive.... as far as a commercial businesses go.


----------



## TheFoaGrower (Aug 17, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> Wow looks like the Board approved some great changes today, things are getting less and less restrictive.... as far as a commercial businesses go.


It's quite a relief to see what we almost had and what we're about at now. The critics of 788 said "no one needs that many plants" talking about personal use, but when you know ahead of time the state's going to try to gut everything out of the implementation that they can, it makes sense to aim high!



Sour Wreck said:


> i would love this. this will shit all over conservatives. they've been shitting on us for years. karma....


It would be awesome, don't know if it'll wind up making it this year. BTW a majority of "conservatives" support legalization, this isn't really a partisan issue anymore - maybe with legislators, but not with the people.


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Aug 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> can you eat rosin?


I was just wondering the same thing. I read the whole law (I think). As I remember it there were 75 pages. I believe I saw something in the edibles section that mentioned some dosage requirements.


----------



## Nugs1 (Aug 25, 2018)

DancesWithWeeds said:


> I was just wondering the same thing. I read the whole law (I think). As I remember it there were 75 pages. I believe I saw something in the edibles section that mentioned some dosage requirements.


What you probably read was the Health depts rules and regs.. ppl went ape shit over it. Now its down to only a few pages. As of now there aren't any limits on anything and you can have flower to smoke.
OMMA.ok.gov is the site to find the latest stuff. 
I'm just worried what the legislatures are gonna do when they come back into session.


----------



## TheFoaGrower (Aug 25, 2018)

Yep it's going to be an interesting year at the Capitol. I'll have my phone ready.

BTW today's the day, everyone!! Our application site goes online (at 10am I think) and the word is the state hired a ton of temps to help with the processing demand. That's licenses for both patients and businesses. Websites are starting to pop up, it's kind of funny to see a few with blank holder elements for products or even doctors on one I saw.


----------



## Nugs1 (Aug 25, 2018)

TheFoaGrower said:


> Yep it's going to be an interesting year at the Capitol. I'll have my phone ready.
> 
> BTW today's the day, everyone!! Our application site goes online (at 10am I think) and the word is the state hired a ton of temps to help with the processing demand. That's licenses for both patients and businesses. Websites are starting to pop up, it's kind of funny to see a few with blank holder elements for products or even doctors on one I saw.



Yeah I'm excited to get a commercial grow license, but I don't really want to spend the money for everything and then it changes when they come back into session and then changing things. I'm worried they'll change things and I won't be able to make the changes then i'll be out of a business.


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Aug 29, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> What you probably read was the Health depts rules and regs.. ppl went ape shit over it. Now its down to only a few pages.


At the time I read it it had every thing from start to whatever, growing, limits, % in eatables, how it could be transported, what to do with you over the limit grow...It said it you produce more the the limit you had to turn it in at the local PD. Tell me, WHO is going to walk into the police station with a bag of ANY size. I'll go to this other site you mentioned and get what I hope is a little better story that what I read at the OSHB.


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Aug 29, 2018)

Here's something I'm not believing:

"310:681-5-12. Marijuana transaction limitations
A single transaction by a dispensary with a patient, or the parent(s) or legal guardian(s) if patient is a licensed minor, or caregiver is limited to three (3) ounces of usable marijuana, one (1) ounce of marijuana concentrate, seventy-two (72) ounces of medical marijuana products, six (6) mature plants, and/or six (6) seedling plants."

I can't find any other limits. This seems to be only what you can buy at any one trip to the store, but it's the only limits I could find in the 24 pages. Is there a limit?

One thing I did see (under definitions) is:
""Mature Plant" means harvestable FEMALE marijuana plant that is flowering."


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Aug 29, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> Yeah I'm excited to get a commercial grow license


Hay, Nugs1,
I know a good building that has been empty for a long time. It's north of Tulsa.


----------



## Nugs1 (Sep 1, 2018)

DancesWithWeeds said:


> Here's something I'm not believing:
> 
> "310:681-5-12. Marijuana transaction limitations
> A single transaction by a dispensary with a patient, or the parent(s) or legal guardian(s) if patient is a licensed minor, or caregiver is limited to three (3) ounces of usable marijuana, one (1) ounce of marijuana concentrate, seventy-two (72) ounces of medical marijuana products, six (6) mature plants, and/or six (6) seedling plants."
> ...


The latest rules appear to be exactly what you posted there, I just read it myself. It does seem like a lot but I'm sure it'll all add up pretty quick. I was in Seattle not too long ago and I spent a few hundred bucks and was surprised how much I got, the guy said I wasn't close to the limit. 

Yes a mature plant in almost every state that has a real mmj system says a mature plant is a plant that is flowering. SO I'd say that when buds start to form it transitions into a mature plant then you ca have however many seedlings.... basically it allows for a perpetual grow.


----------



## Nugs1 (Sep 1, 2018)

DancesWithWeeds said:


> Hay, Nugs1,
> I know a good building that has been empty for a long time. It's north of Tulsa.


I really appreciate it but I'm looking to do more of an outdoor grow/greenhouse. I don't really have the funds to do all that it takes to do a proper indoor grow.


----------

